# Virgin Cruises



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Richard Branson has announced the formation of Virgin Cruises. Initial plans are for the company to be Miami based and design and build two vessels.
http://www.themeditelegraph.com/en/...gin-cruises-soetGB1kzM3vMCpZOuDhPP/index.html

Cut price cruises - bring your own food and hammock???

Dennis.


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

exsailor said:


> Richard Branson has announced the formation of Virgin Cruises. Initial plans are for the company to be Miami based and design and build two vessels.
> http://www.themeditelegraph.com/en/...gin-cruises-soetGB1kzM3vMCpZOuDhPP/index.html
> 
> Cut price cruises - bring your own food and hammock???
> ...


I wish him luck but Carnival is a much stronger competitor than BA could ever be.


----------



## Peter Eccleson (Jan 16, 2006)

Have to say it..... Can't see it being much of a success..... Never found many virgins when I was cruising with Cunard!


----------



## Tony Collins (Aug 29, 2010)

Are "easycruises" still operating?, if so they have probably found their niche.

Edit: Just checked, they are not currently operating it seems, so maybe their niche was not deep enough!


----------

